# Android 4.2 keyboard w/ gesture typing works on hp touchpad



## netkillercat (Oct 22, 2011)

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1964663

keyboard works with cm10 latest http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1811480 just delete the original that comes with cm10 and flash 4.2


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 19, 2012)

I love it. If it just had ctrl+c / v I'd use it over Hacker's keyboard.









*sent from my HP Touchpad*


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey guys I made a video showing how to install it this morning






Android 4.2 Keyboard Download: 
http://www.mediafire.com/?662xeioch7syri6

Note*If you have a Rooted device, then you can install the Flashable .zip version. Check this link to learn how to flash .zip files through CWM.

Video how to flash .zip files:





Android 4.2 Keyboard flashable .zip Download: 
http://www.mediafire.com/?5nncyncgb3dw5dq


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

I am loving it. There is even a way to Make it look like a PC keyboard.

Keyboard settings › advanced › custom input styles › add style › select your language and tell it to do pc input

When it says you need to change your language settings Do it, disable auto system language and enable the pc input. Makes it look like this http://www.imgur.com/qPNfk.png


----------



## netkillercat (Oct 22, 2011)

silentmage said:


> I am loving it. There is even a way to Make it look like a PC keyboard.
> 
> Keyboard settings › advanced › custom input styles › add style › select your language and tell it to do pc input
> 
> When it says you need to change your language settings Do it, disable auto system language and enable the pc input. Makes it look like this http://www.imgur.com/qPNfk.png


nice one really like this one no more hacker keyboard let see if i cant replace it


----------



## colt223 (Apr 19, 2012)

I like the swipe, but I dont see any way to have the number row on top?
That is my whole reason for having Hackers Keyboard.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

colt223 said:


> I like the swipe, but I dont see any way to have the number row on top?
> That is my whole reason for having Hackers Keyboard.


Did you read Silentmages Post, #4?


----------



## colt223 (Apr 19, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Did you read Silentmages Post, #4?


Yep but for some reason I thought he was talking about Hackers keyboard.
Thanks, it is working great now.


----------



## Jimbode (Feb 29, 2012)

I've always liked the beta Swype keyboard but lately it keeps downloading the same Swype installer to update me to 1.3.1 again. I'll give this a go instead, love the numbers across the top.


----------



## colt223 (Apr 19, 2012)

Jimbode said:


> I've always liked the beta Swype keyboard but lately it keeps downloading the same Swype installer to update me to 1.3.1 again. I'll give this a go instead, love the numbers across the top.


Yep, the numbers on top and the swype function make it worth switching, but I really really miss having the arrow keys that are part of Hackers Keyboard. Its nice being able to arrow back and correct typing mistakes.


----------

